# Anyone want to see any baby degus?



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

3 days old today


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

They are gorgeous


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Very unexpected considering we were sold 2 males


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

All pups were female, 2 were rehomed and we kept one of them.
We've extended the cage and we are going to get some mesh for the bottom section.















Sam, Pickachu and baby Serena investigating their new extension


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They were rehomed at just over 6 weeks old, not 3 weeks.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mum and Pups


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## Beckykng (Jan 16, 2017)

Very cute


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Omg they're adorable!


----------

